# Help! Atomic Bubble Counter not working



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

My atomic bubble counter isn't working. My system consists of a paintball tank, paintball adapter, GLA atomic regulator v3, atomic bubble counter w/ integrated check valve and atomic diffuser w/ check valve. When I turn the gas on the gas is flowing, but is unable to get past the bubble counter. No gas bubbles appear in the bubble counter. When I take the bubble counter off I can feel gas coming out from the tubing. How do I remedy this?

Also it appears that the gas only flows when I open the needle valve to the point where there is some gas coming out from the needle valve (or at least I hear the sound of gas leaving). Is this normal?


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

It appears something further down the line is preventing the bubbles. Let the gas flow while you remove the diffuser and check valve and the CO2 line fron the tank. Then check your bubble counter.
My guess is the diffuser is clogged or the check valve is installed backwards. Or it could be product failure such as a split in the CO2 line.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I figured out the problem. The tubing was not pushed in all the way to the check valve connection. Once I pushed it in all the way everything started working.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Next time this happens, mix up some soapy solution with lots of foam and brush it on every connection outside of the tank. You will find a leak real fast.


----------

